# San Antone—WB meet up



## David Hill (Oct 27, 2019)

Met up with @Nubsnstubs , and @Tony yesterday since Jerry was there for flint acquisition— I went mainly for the meetup and barbecue at 2 Bros. @TXMoon couldn’t show ‘cuz of work.
We had a good long visit— and then Jerry said— none of that wood is going back with me—-huh? Did give the Pecan crotch blanks to Jerry and ‘skeet for Tony.
Can’t say that WB members aren’t generous.
Tony took a little, and well—— I’m thinkin I should be called “Bandit”, because that’s what I felt like.
If pics load right— 1st pic is us, next couple- my truck, last the stack/Blue Palo Verde slab.
Ended up with Box Elder, Hackberry and Cottonwood burls, Texas Ebony, couple of pieces Walnut, Eucalyptus mill blanks, a chunk of Cholla, and the Palo Verde slab.
I think Kevin- @TXMoon will be hunting me down for the Olive.......

mods— move this if it’s not in right place- Please.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 8 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2019)

We did have a great time hanging out, have a safe trip back Jerry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2019)

Sweet! BBQ and burls... sounds like fun!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 27, 2019)

Would have loved to meet up but too much on my plate with costume party Friday night and leaving for Missouri this morning. Looks like a great time and somebody did make out like a bandit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Would have loved to meet up but too much on my plate with costume party Friday night and leaving for Missouri this morning. Looks like a great time and somebody did make out like a bandit



That's fine Barry, we all went down there to see you buy you can't come to see us, I see how it is........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2019)

Looks like a great time was had by all! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2019)

I did leave with a couple of sweet pieces of wood....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 28, 2019)

Looks like a great time. Almost every woodworker I have ever visited I took home more wood than I brought.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 28, 2019)

Left SA at 9:30 AM. Made it home last night about midnight. We stopped near Midway road at I-10 mile post 484 and collected more flint. We then met up with another knapper in Sonora, Texas. From there it was straight home. I took it easy today recovering from a hectic 6 days. 
Thanks for the wood, David. 
Hope to see both you guys again next year for SWAT, and maybe sooner possibly in May. It sure would have been nice to have Wendell there, but hopefully I'll see him next year. 
I will be looking forward to seeing some turnings made from that wood I gave you guys. 
Here is a picture I took of Tony and my friend Barney. Tony's admiring the rock we collected.





............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 28, 2019)

@Tony I know they had to take a stump off Jerry's truck to stand on so you could see into the bed, now what kind of wood was it?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Oct 28, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> @Tony I know they had to take a stump off Jerry's truck to stand on so you could see into the bed, now what kind of wood was it?


Oh!! I forgot to mention this. I got 2 pieces of Pecan about 6" OD x 18" long out of The Alamo. Imagine that. Too bad it was only planted in 1850 instead of being there during the battle.......... We used one piece for a step in this photo. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 28, 2019)

Cool, best part of trip was meeting everybody

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

